
Talks from the first TVM and deep learning compilers conference - jroesch
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLR4pm7mU3ROmrk9rimv6nRinKb0YKBx0f
======
crowwork
TVM is an open-source deep learning compiler stack for CPUs, GPUs, and
specialized accelerators. It aims to close the gap between the productivity-
focused deep learning frameworks, and the performance- or efficiency-oriented
hardware backends.

The conference contained 20+ talks covering deep learning compilation,
specialized accelerators, IoT, ML for systems, privacy/security and more

